# Sibelius via IAC bus



## DouglasGibsonComposer (Mar 21, 2015)

Does anyone here use Sibelius via IAC bus to logic as their primary method of notation based playback ? I have pondering this to explore in depth.

I have Noteperformer, and enjoy it. 

I was inspire to post this question from the other thread about the upcoming 
playback from the Steinberg notation program. 


One final question (And I am aware I may be cueing up the cricket sounds in the old cartoons) but to push my luck:

Anyone use Sibelius via IAC bus to logic, and using lemur ? 



Thank you for any info


----------



## almound (Sep 1, 2015)

Can't say I do use the IAC (don't own a Mac), but the technique of my videos applies to that set up.


----------

